# ==> EOI 189 261313 Software Engineers waiting for 23rd October ==>



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

EOI submitted on jun8th with 60 points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

We can find the current waiting list from the below link.

My Immigration Tracker - Australian, Canada and USA visa tracking | expression of interest - sc189


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Next round would clear all pending 65+ pointers and 2- 4 days or 60 pointers. i.e may 12 or 13th 2015


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Next round would clear all pending 65+ pointers and 2- 4 days or 60 pointers. i.e may 12 or 13th 2015


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

dhijaj,

Where did you get this sheet from?


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI on July 4th 60 points (261311 code) . If they clear only 2-4 days of 60 pointers then mine will be invited only in next year..


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

Just relax and wait for next round, on Oct-23rd round maximum invites are of 60 pointers as per previous trend in which 1000 invites of 60 pointers and 900 of 65 pointers. It means when the invitations have been divided into half then according to trend priority will be give to 65 pointers and very less portion for 60 pointers. And in second round major proportion for 60 and less for 65 as they might be very less. Hopefully it will clarify the situation.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes. I totally agree with you . Thanks mate ! Got some hope


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello Mates,

Following is my timeline. When can I expect an Invitation? This round or November round?

**Wasted 7-8 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - PTE (L-70, R-67, W-74, S-75 Overall - 70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/XX/2015 - SkillSelect Invite | :crutch:
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Application submitted | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> dhijaj,
> 
> Where did you get this sheet from?


Calculated based on the data available in previous reports.

But this also can be wrong as DIBP reports are always uncertain.


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

Submitted EOI on Sep 30, with 65 points


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

I am hoping 60 pointers for next 10 days ( i.e till may 20 ) will be cleared.

EOI submitted on june 8th with 60 points, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Prepare yourself for more than 10 days


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Spark, could you please clarify on below .

My wife is primary applicant and she want to resign her current job. Is it fine or we have to wait till we get PR? We have submitted EOI on June 8th. With ACS outcome as 6+ years. So claimed 10 points from it.


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 16th Sep, 2015.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Spark, could you please clarify on below .
> 
> My wife is primary applicant and she want to resign her current job. Is it fine or we have to wait till we get PR? We have submitted EOI on June 8th. With ACS outcome as 6+ years. So claimed 10 points from it.


Wait till you get PR.

Why more than 10 days?
Because this round will be 1000 invites. Last round software engineers pro-rata limit did not fill up completely. That means they will either take the remaining this round or spread it across the year.

So that means after inviting all 65+ pointers, they will invite all the 60 pointers (which will be starting only from software engineers). I highly doubt that it would be as less as 10 days. I'm guessing they will invite at least 100 software engineers who are 60 pointers.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Wait till you get PR.
> 
> Why more than 10 days?
> Because this round will be 1000 invites. Last round software engineers pro-rata limit did not fill up completely. That means they will either take the remaining this round or spread it across the year.
> ...


Thank you Spark92 for clarifying the doubt and creating hope.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

MAKumar said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 16th Sep, 2015.


Hi MAKumar, have you added you name to immi tracker list ?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

This time no analysis, no hope, no expectation. I am not sure if I will get an invite on coming round. DIBP will always surprise at last moment. Almost 5 months waiting for invite.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Even we are also waiting almost for 5 months Wolfskin. Do not know how many more w. I pray God you should get invited first.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

wolfskin you will get it this time.

Unfortunately 5 weeks was long enough to get more than 65+ points 1000 applicants. I mean even if you look at this:
SkillSelect – 7 September 2015 round results
You can see that less than 1400 applicants were invited as part of 60 points.

Soon graphs will look like this:

13 February 2015 round results
27 February 2015 round results


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

**Wasted 7-8 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
06/05/2015 - PTE (L-70, R-67, W-74, S-75 Overall - 70)
06/10/2015 - EOI Submitted for 189 with 65 pts 
___________________________________________________
Next Steps (Hope)
XX/XX/2015 - SkillSelect Invite | :crutch:
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Application submitted | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> **Wasted 7-8 months after failing in one IELTS and PTE attempt.
> 
> __________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 189| Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...


Hi Kaivalya, this time you will get invited. Keep your documents ready.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

The updated list is as follows:

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261312 65 06/10/2015 kaivalya 
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Kaivalya, this time you will get invited. Keep your documents ready.



HOPE SO bHARAT. IT WOULD BE Very nice if i get invite this time. But how sure are you? that I will definately get invite this time?


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, when you guys filled up your EOI, under *years of experience in nominated occupation overseas* did you follow ACS assessment? or
put your total working experience relevant to your nominated occupation? my wife worked as ICT BA since Oct 2007. Is it correct to put under working experience total of 8 years?

Thanks!


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi Guys,

eagerly waiting for 23rd oct round, hopefully 60 pointers will get invited, atleast 10 days should get cleared...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi, when you guys filled up your EOI, under years of experience in nominated occupation overseas did you follow ACS assessment? or
> put your total working experience relevant to your nominated occupation? my wife worked as ICT BA since Oct 2007. Is it correct to put under working experience total of 8 years?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Grant512,

I have totally 9 years, but ACS outcome is 7 years. My agent filled only ACS outcome while submitting EOI.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

arun32 said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> eagerly waiting for 23rd oct round, hopefully 60 pointers will get invited, atleast 10 days should get cleared...:fingerscrossed:


I hope only 5 days will be cleared. Now a days more 65 points I am seeing


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

If they clear only 5 days backlog , then the people who have submitted their EOI's from July to till date now must forget about the invite. a long wait and its really disappointing.


Analyst Programmer -261311

ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---30/June/2015
EOI submitted for 189---3/Jul/2015


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> HOPE SO bHARAT. IT WOULD BE Very nice if i get invite this time. But how sure are you? that I will definately get invite this time?


Yes Kaivalya, based on last round results and only 3 week gap definitely you will get.


----------



## paritoshkgupta (Jul 16, 2015)

Please add me too 
*
261313 65 01/10/2015 paritoshkgupta*

Don't know if I will get the invite this time also or not :fingerscrossed:




dhijaj said:


> The updated list is as follows:
> 
> 261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
> 261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
> ...


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Paritosh,

65 pointers will get reply and sure u will get invited this round. The waiting and hoping is for 60 pointers only. 
Wish you Luck !!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 paritoshkgupta
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261312 65 06/10/2015 kaivalya 
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Only 9 (60 pointers) before me. So I will get invited this time.
WOW!!! LOL


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> Only 9 (60 pointers) before me. So I will get invited this time.
> WOW!!! LOL


then i will toooo:blabla:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Only 9 (60 pointers) before me. So I will get invited this time.
> WOW!!! LOL



Good luck guys!!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bump get ready for tonight


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

6 and half hours more guys , :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

I am waiting like this.. Will be watching India VS South africa cricket match meanwhile


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone got the invite?


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

I got the invitation


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Achu said:


> I got the invitation


Points eoi date?


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

EOI submitted on 30-9-2015 with 65 points


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Any 60 pointers invited this round? ndhal,wolfskin??


----------



## Karthik8036 (Oct 22, 2015)

Pls add me to tracker 
4th June eoi submitted 60 points 261311
Waiting for invite


----------

